# CASES AND BASES BY CHARLES NEIL



## sandhill

Hey thank Jim I did not know he put out that set I have the finishing set and it looks and sound like this is a must.
Thanks Bud


----------



## DocK16

Thanks for the review Jim. I have been mulling over buying this video set for awhile. 535 minutes is alot of air time. Cost?


----------



## degoose

Waiting on mine… looking forward to seeing what he has to say… a lot I imagine..
I have Doors and Drawers


----------



## araldite

Mine arrived last week. I'm just trying to find the time to view it; tough time of year to find free time for anything.


----------



## grizzman

hey jim…i went to his site and looked at the dvd's available and its not listed….am i missing something..i would like to maybe purchase it…can ya let me know


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Grizz I don't think they have it posted yet just shoot them and e mail

http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/contactus.php
or send Charles a PM he's a member.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey gang 
Just got an email from Charles, They are taking care of the pre-order folks first who signed up a while ago and then they will put it on there DVD order list should be next week. The price is $ 89.95


----------



## REK

Jim
Sounds good, I've been watching some of his freebee's, maybe it's time to look thru his collection. Man time has been so short these past few weeks, now I have to add 535 minutes worth of video, 420 minutes on LJ's, 3000 minutes at work, 1500 minutes in the shop, I guess I'll have to stop hanging around with my wife and kid for a week or two, or give up sleep!!! Thanks Jim (I think) LOL.

Bob


----------



## gmerteng

Thanks for the review Jim. I did not watch any charles Neil videos until i joined LJs, but you are right his methods seem very simple with excellent results. I am building a dining set right now and i am going to try and scoop the chairs like on his video i seen on you tube. Do you have his finishing dvd set and if so is it good?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hijacked Charles Username - Sherri here.

When we release a new set to our subscribers at a pre-sale price, we wait for a bit before releasing retail giving us enough time to recover! LOL! Our plan is to release on our website the first week of 2010 and then to retailers about 6 weeks after that. But…...since members of LJ's are special too, Charles wanted me to pass along the pre-sale purchase price to you guys. The set is 8 discs and the retail is $89.95, special price is $69.95. Here is the link where you can purchase at the special price and I'll leave it up for you until we go live on our site at $89.95.

Click Here to Order 'Cases and Bases' DVD set for $69.95

*Note - Just ignore the expiration date, the link to the cart is still active. Also, we do have several in stock but we are in the process of re-stocking but these sets will ship within 2-3 days of receipt of order, *

On another note, in the next few days our DVD store at our web site will be changing formats making it easier to find all of our


----------



## TheDane

Just want to say that, as usual, *a1Jim* has it right. My set arrived a week ago, and I have watched all but disk #8. I have a bunch of Charles Neil's DVD sets, have thoroughly enjoyed them all, and this one could be his best yet.


----------



## NBeener

Uh …. Jim?

Thank you for an excellent review, but …. this morning …. I was finally telling myself that I didn't really need anything else, and was done spending money for a while 

Now … I have Sherri's link open in my browser!! Uh-oh!!!

Particularly since reading is tough for me, I'm sure I'd get a TON of good info out of these vids. Thanks much!


----------



## a1Jim

Come on Neil go for it. Maybe Charles will come out with a DVD on how to control electrictions LOL


----------



## mtkate

$ 89.95 is already a great deal for a wonderful brain dump - which I am SURE it is after seeing only one of his DVDs so far. $69.95 is a steal.

Jim, thanks for this great alert! Oh oh, I also have Sherri's link opened….


----------



## a1Jim

Hey mtkate
Your Right it's a bargain either way . But it was nice of Charles and Sherri to give an LJers a special price.


----------



## NBeener

LOL!!

Ordered. Thanks, Jim. Thanks, Sherri!

Darn. I realized, too, that I need three new bench tool tables-one for mortiser, one for drill press, and one for planer. Another $100 …. out to Harbor Freight. Good thing my wife and I don't give each other Xmas gifts 

The end of that electrician-bangs-up-tall-oak-mirror-frame, by the way, is ….

The boss came by. NOT happy about the situation, but … still a good guy. Turns out … HE WAS a woodworker and still has his shop! He's gonna' break the frame apart, replace one damaged rail, one damaged stile, and two trim blocks, doing the cove router job, sanding it, etc., etc.

I told him …. as long as he didn't do any worse than me, that was a GREAT solution.

I may have brought a sleeping LumberJock back to life


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Neil (not Charles)
I'm glad you worked something out on your Mirror, I hope it comes out OK.


----------



## CharlesNeil

a blessed Thanks to all , and remember if for any reason you are not happy we will refund your money including all shipping even return… just how it should be..and as always if you dont understand anything or have a question just ask… [email protected]

Thanks again to all


----------



## fineamerican

Jim-
Very cool, that guy is AMAZING! Also thanks for your advice on my shop construction!


----------



## tierraverde

I just got my set of Cases and Bases and was anxious to start watching. Trouble was the wife laid down marching orders that "we have to take down the Christmas decorations" 
So, the devious guy I am, I offered to take down the tree. It's in the family room next to the 52" HDTV and the DVD player. It took me disk 1 and 2 to get the tree down. HA! I've never done a home project so slow.

Great video's Charles! I already learned a bunch watching how talented a set of hands can be when attached to a great mind.
God bless and happy new year.


----------



## mtkate

I just got mine yesterday (took awhile through customs). I can only watch small bits at a time due to work… But just the first couple of modules so far have taught me a lot. The box jig… Wow. I may have seen it in a book but seeing it used brought it home. Lots of great learning snippets.


----------



## toothmechanic

I have watched DVD 1 and 2 so far. Full of great info..tips..tricks that break down steps of casework so that it is easier to accomplish. I can't wait to see the rest.

JW


----------



## helluvawreck

I like Charles Neil a lot, Jim. He's just got a good natured, down to earth, way of teaching and you feel like he learned a lot of stuff the good old fashioned hard way and came up with some definite ways on his own to improve upon it.


----------

